
Show HN: Hacking message threading into Slack - jchoong
http://www.talkhq.com
======
jchoong
In the spirit of hacking to make things better(while waiting for Slack to
launch their feature...) I bolted on message threading onto Slack. It consists
of a two part effort. First using the Slack api to overlay a reference map on
to all messages and then secondly, overlaying a UI upgrade onto the slack web
client (via JS/dom manipulation encapsulated via a chrome extension).

Conceptually, this means it is possible to also 'upgrade' various other
sites/apps that we feel is lacking in some way or another.

Try TalkHq out and tell me what you think!

